# covered patio



## dvp416 (Jun 2, 2012)

Wanting to paint my beadboard ceiling for my covered patio. Something different... not blue. Thinking dark brown? Suggestions? p.s... it cant be stained.


----------



## chubbykitty (Jun 2, 2012)

why dark brown? Dark colors make the room smaller. I would always choose a light color. Tan maybe if you want to stay in the brown shade. 

What other color is the floor, furniture.. whatever is large enought to have a color.. pictures would help


----------

